# Disable Norton Protection Center Check



## corndale (Dec 4, 2002)

I have Norton SystemWorks 2006 basic running on a PIII with Win XP Home, 512mb with 80 G & 40G HDDs. At bootup, the Norton Protection Center checks all installed programs. This delays the completion of bootup. How can I disable the installed program check without affecting the AntiVirus check at bootup?


----------

